# Mystery Problem



## qwerkles (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello reader,

I have 2 goldfish, 1 comet and the other i am not sure but looks like a normal goldie silver with red back. Lately they have been swimming to the bottom of the tank motionless. They only move when i lift the lid off the tank or search for food. I have a 20L tank with a submersible filter, java fern attached to driftwood that i picked up from a local lake. I boiled the wood for 45 mins and soaked in tap water for 3 days. I perform 10% water changes every week and yesterday did a 100% water change. PH readings are still high indicating somewhere at 8.0+. Diet includes flakes fed daily no bigger than one of thier eyes and weekly i throw in a frozen pea again the same size as i feed the flake.

Need help to determine what the problem could be. :animated_fish_swimm

Q-man.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site, The biggest problem I see is the tank isn't big enough for the 2 let alone one. One goldfish to be healthy and have room to grow need a minimum of 57Ltrs and for 2 they need at least 113 ltrs. If they are the comets they will need a pond.


----------



## qwerkles (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy Aquarium! a pond! so what do I do with my comet now?

It looks like I will need to fast track my project and build the 100L tank I planned. Thanks for your input.

Q-man.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck. The only other question is in the mean time, how long has the tank been set up and has it completed the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## qwerkles (Apr 11, 2012)

8 weeks. 

Picked up an ammonia testing kit and found I have reading of 0.5
i added some water conditioner to put in some good bacteria to help eliminate the problem, I will keep you updated.

*w3


----------



## qwerkles (Apr 11, 2012)

All my fishies died. I guess once they get ammonia burn there is no coming back from it.

Just going to continue cycling my tank before i put another goldie in there. In the mean time I am continuing on my DIY tank.

:fish-in-bowl:

Q-man


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear they died, but do some research on goldfish before getting any more they should have around a 40-50 gallon tank for 2 and extra filtration.


----------

